
Typing Test – Check Your Speed and Practice, WPM - sebg
https://www.keyhero.com/free-typing-test/
======
sebg
Fun to play something I used to do when I first started learning about
computers. Back then 60 WPM seems unachievable. I just hit "Speed: 103.29WPM
with Accuracy: 100.00%" ....

what did you get?

